# اناذهبت لجدةومعى كل الاوراق بس غرفة تجارية الرياض ومعاياخطاب موجه من الامانة الباحة ال انا شغال تابع



## yaser_helal2011 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

اناذهبت لجدةومعى كل الاوراق بس غرفة تجارية الرياض
ومعاياخطاب موجه من الامانة الباحة ال انا شغال تابع ليها
ووزارة الخارجية مرضتش توثق الشهادة وقالت روح الرياض
والموظف بتاع الاستقدام قالى برضو روح الرياض
طلعت للمدير قالى نفس الكلام
اعمل ايه لو روحت الرياض مفيش استقدام لمساح عام معهد مساحة ال عنده معلومات اناyaser_helal2011على الياهو والاسكاى والفيس نفس الايميل يحاول يساعدنى​​


----------

